# Tour Divide



## exto (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

Gibt's hier unter den Langstreckenfans des Forums jemanden, der sich schon mal näher mit der Tour Divide auseinander gesetzt hat, oder (ich wage es kaum zu hoffen) sogar dort gestartet ist? 

Das Ding geistert schon länger durch meinen Kopf und ich hab beschlossen, mal mit dem Sammeln von Informationen anzufangen.

Wer also irgend welche Informationen, Links und Erfahrungen parat hat, immer her damit


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Oktober 2010)

Interesssante Sache, ist mir aber zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (17. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, die Länge des Rennens ist ja gerade der Reiz... 

Hier mal was zum Lesen und ansehen: Felix Wong Blog


----------



## phil_rad (18. Oktober 2010)

Hey exto, 

ich war dieses jahr dabei, leider habe ich das nicht geschaft. Nach sechs tage, 1000 km und 13000 hm habe ich das handtuch geworfen. 
Aber, ich plane ein rematch für 2011. 

Schaumal hier rein:http://www.bikepacking.net

Da gibts jede menge tips für austrüstung und alles für "Multi-day, self-supported races" 

Viel spass beim plannen und testen. 

Gruß
Phil


----------



## taylor (18. Oktober 2010)

Auf Youtube gibt es einen 80 Minuten Film in englischer Sprache. Ist genial! Welcher normalsterbliche kann sich dies antun?


----------



## phil_rad (18. Oktober 2010)

taylor schrieb:


> Auf Youtube gibt es einen 80 Minuten Film in englischer Sprache. Ist genial! Welcher normalsterbliche kann sich dies antun?



Hier ist ein clip von der start ( kurz danach) 
48 ganz normale leute ;-) 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBoGNsT3Eb0&feature=related"]YouTube        - TOUR DIVIDE 2010 START[/nomedia]


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Hey exto,
> 
> ich war dieses jahr dabei, leider habe ich das nicht geschaft. Nach sechs tage, 1000 km und 13000 hm habe ich das handtuch geworfen.
> Aber, ich plane ein rematch für 2011.
> ...



Heh Phil. Schön, dass sich hier jemand findet, der die Herausforderung zumindest s hon mal angegangen ist. Wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, ist noch kein Finisher aus Deutschland in der Liste zu finden. Ich hab gelesen, dass du drüber nachdenkst, es '11 noch mal zu probieren. 

Den Floh TD hat mir Ryan Hawson in's Ohr gesetzt. Ein verrückter Aussie, den ich dieses Jahr kennen gelernt und mit dem ich zwei 24 Std Rennen bestritten habe. Wenn alles gut geht, wird er auf der 2011er Startliste auftauchen. 

Bei mir wird's 2011 sicher noch nichts, ich hab mir allerdings vorgenommen, bis exakt 24:00h am 31.12.2010 eine Entscheidung zu treffen, ob ich die Sache tatsächlich angehe. 

Wenn du nix dagegen hast, würde ich dir gern mit der einen oder anderen Frage auf den Geist gehen 

Den kompletten Ride the Divide - Film hab ich auf Youtube leider nicht gefunden. Kann da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## phil_rad (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja kein thema, kannst mich fragen, am besten beim mail:  
[email protected]

Ich habe ein DVD von ride the divide zu viel. 18 + porto. 

Gruß
Phil


----------



## Mishima (20. Oktober 2010)

@ Exto

Du kaufst dir die DVD, Ich zahl die Hälfte unsd Du kopierst mir die 

Und da Du ja nächstes Jahr keine Rennen fahren willst, schätze mal Du bereitest Dich vor für DUISBURG 2014 (dort treffen dann die 50 jährigen, die schon mindestens 5 mal Solo dort gestartet, sind in der Kathegorie  MASTER over 50´aufeinander 

Ich werde nächstes Jahr auch mal umschalten und Touren fahren (Alpen etc)-außer dieses Rennen in Polen über 5 Tage reizt.Die Bilder auf Sportograf  waren toll (Gesichter wie in Finale-gute Stimmung).


----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2010)

Gute Stimmung zu behalten ist das Wichtigste bei den langen Rennen, finde ich 

2014 in DU kann ich nich mitmachen. Ich werd' erst knapp 2 Wochen später 50 

Außerdem denke ich, ich werd da dann wohl am Stock gehen, denn, wenn ich mich zur TD entschließe ist 2014 das angepeilte Ziel. Start wäre dann der 13.6., Ziel... na ja, irgendwann so nach etwa vier Wochen


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2010)

Au Mann...

... die Schlinge zieht sich enger 

Nachdem ich die ganze Woche im Internet geforscht habe, bin ich dem Virus warscheinlich schon verfallen. Erste, vorsichtige Sondierungsgespräche mit Freundin und Firma haben zwar Kopfschütteln, aber keine Panik ausgelöst. Was den Rest der Family angeht, seh' ich da schon ernstere Diskussionen auf mich zukommen. Meine Tochter hat schon angekündigt, sich mal zu erkundigen, ob man das "Erziehungsberechtigten-Ding" nicht auch umgekehrt irgendwo beantragen kann...

... kann man. Aber das werd ich ihr nicht auf die Nase binden 

Hmmm... mal seh'n, ob ich in den nächsten Wochen noch zur Vernunft komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Au Mann...
> 
> ... die Schlinge zieht sich enger
> 
> ...





Du bist einfach so herrlich irre


----------



## Mishima (24. Oktober 2010)

@ Exto

"leider werde Ich zu dem Zeitpunkt verhindert sein, dich über 4100 km  anzufeuern und musikalisch zu unterhalten", paßt irgendwie nicht in den Zeitplan.

Aber Du nimmst eine Webcam mit und wir sitzen bei Kaffe und Kuchen beim Publing Hero Viewing 

Natürlich wirst Du einen neuen Namen brauchen: EXPO(nent)(tentiall).

Bestimmt macht schon das träumen und räumen Spass 

( Smiley N E I D )


----------



## exto (24. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt !

Schon das Infosammeln und das Sortieren der ersten Gedanken macht Spass. Allerdings ist die erste Erkenntnis schon mal, dass es unglaublich viel zu bedenken gibt.

Fazit nach einer Woche Recherche: Ich weiß, dass ich nix weiß! 

Das fängt schon damit an, dass ich -obwohl viel rumgekommen- noch nie in den USA oder Canada war, mir also selbst solche Dinge wie Öffnungszeiten, Preise von Unterkunft und Futter, und andere höchst profane Dinge so wenig bekannt sind, wie das berühmte böhmische Dorf. Ganz zu schweigen von solchen Fragen wie


wie komme ich hin und wieder weg
was nehme ich für'n Rad? 26 oder 29'? (gibt's da überhaupt noch Teile für 26er?)
1000 Fragen über Ausrüstung. Was brauch ich und -vor allem- was nicht?
und und und...

Na ja, so hab ich, glaub ich, genug zu tun. 

Dank Phil hab' ich ein hervorragendes Forum gefunden, wo ich schon jetzt ne Menge Info's gefunden habe (die wie gesagt jedes Mal zu zig neuen Fragen führen). Aber es ist warscheinlich besser, zu Hause auf dem warmen Sofa nach den Antworten zu suchen, als in nem Hagelsturm mitten in den Bergen von Montana 

Auf jeden Fall hab ich schon ne Menge Ideen, wie ich mich wenigstens körperlich und psychisch fit machen kann, so dass ich nicht schon vor der USA-Grenze weinend im Schnee stehe. 

Wencke, steht unsere Verabredung für 2012 in DU eigentlich, oder war das "just kiddin' "?


----------



## exto (2. November 2010)

Tja, auch wenn die entgültige Entscheidung noch aussteht, nimmt der Gedanke so langsam erste Konturen an:

Acht Wochen Job-Pause...
Von der Freundin in Antelope Wells abholen lassen + gemeinsamem USA - Südwest - Trip
Den Prinzipien treu bleiben: ungefedert, ungeschaltet
As simple as possible (was nicht da ist, geht nicht kaputt)

Soweit erst mal die Eckdaten.


----------



## kingtom (2. November 2010)

spinner gefallen mir 

es gab schon einen deutschen, der das hinter sich gebracht hat. 

rainer klaus, guggscht du seine houmpeitsch. 

für mich wäre das definitiv nichts. lang hab ich sehr gerne. aber ich brauche den luxus . ohne begleitfahrzeug fahr ich nicht länger als 24h.


----------



## exto (2. November 2010)

Ok, nach dem hatte ich schon gesucht, naachdem ich mal (ich glaube, auf der Canyon Hompage) auf ihn aufmerksam geworden war.

Ich hab ihn aber weder in der 2008er Startliste noch in der Finisherliste gefunden.

Einziger Deutscher, der es laut der Listen von Banff bis AW geschafft hat, war wohl Dominik Scherer, der aber unter "Relegatet (shipping violation)" geführt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_rad (3. November 2010)

Ich glaube dass der Rainer Klaus den "Great Divide Race" teilgenommen hat,  ich habe ihn auch nicht gefunden in den ergebniss listen. Kommisch. Aber ich habe bilder gesehen.


----------



## kingtom (4. November 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass der Rainer Klaus den "Great Divide Race" teilgenommen hat,  ich habe ihn auch nicht gefunden in den ergebniss listen. Kommisch. Aber ich habe bilder gesehen.



ist das nicht dasselbe? USA von nord nach süd? gibts da etwa mehrere?


----------



## phil_rad (4. November 2010)

Es gibt zwei von diese rennen, der eine heist "Great Divide Race", grenze zu grenze. Der gibts zeit 2004. Der "Tour Divide Race" fängt in Banff, BC, Kanada an. Beide enden in Antelope Wells, New Mexico, also der grenze zu Mexico. Zeit 2008(dass erste jahr für der TDR) nimmt immer weniger leute teil an der "GDR", immer mehr an der "TDR". Dieses jahr waren 48 starter in Banff, hört sich wenig an aber man muss erst mal schauen was dass heisst diese rennen zu fahren. Ist ganz was anderers als irgend ein MTB rennen wie wir die in D-Land kennen. Es ist nicht für jeder. Für mich wars auch ein paar nummer zu groß, aber es war ein intersant erfahrung!  Wer mehr info zu TDR habe möchten schaue mal hier: www.tourdivide.org


----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2010)

Watch this... 


[ame="http://vimeo.com/16967882"]http://vimeo.com/16967882[/ame]


----------



## phil_rad (9. Dezember 2010)

I've seen it already, pretty cool video. Makes me want to get back out there. ;-)


----------



## Kleinblattagent (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo exto,

es gibt sie noch, die ganz Verrückten unter uns MTB'lern. Und wenn ich Deine Beiträge verfolge, dann gibt es für Dich doch schon jetzt kein zurück mehr, oder?
Ich habe Deinen Beitrag erst jetzt entdeckt und kann Deine Fazination mehr als nachvollziehen. Mir geht es genauso. Nur ich bekomme, seit 2008 der Artikel von Dominik in der Bike stand, die Sache nicht mehr aus dem Hirn. Festes Ziel für mich ist Start in 2012. 2012 eben aus den auch von Dir angesprochenen organisatorischen Gründen. Ich brauche die Zeit einfach, um mich erstens körperlich als auch logistisch auf dieses Event vorzubereiten. Wenn es nachher körperlich nicht reichen sollte, dann sei es drum. Aber sollten sich Lücken in der Planung als mögliche Ursache eines Scheiterns herausstellen, wäre das mehr als ärgerlich. Ab nächste Saison geht es ans Materialtesten. Leider weiß ich noch nicht wie ich den offenen Mund meiner Göttergattin wieder zu bekomme. 
Dominik und Phil hatte ich auch schon ausgequetscht.
Die USA/Kanada "Berührungsängste" habe ich mitlerweile abgelegt, da ich in den letzten 30 Monaten vier Mal privat für insgesamt 14 Wochen drüben war. Darunter ein 2 Wochen Bike Urlaub in Utah/Colorado mit einem Freund. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder mit Familie für ca. 3 Wochen drüben. Das ist natürlich in keinster Weise Vorraussetzung für eine Teilnahme, aber es hilft sicherlich zu verstehen, wie die Uhren drüben ticken. 
Transport vom Ausland ist sicher noch einmal eine andere Nummer. Aber durch die vielen Urlaube drüben habe ich mittlerweile, ohne jetzt auf die Kacke hauen zu wollen, einen ziemlich guten Überblick über die diversen Transportmöglichkeiten. Vorallem welche Flugverbindungen überhaupt in Frage kommen und dazu noch mit Biketransport bezahlbar bleiben. Aber da sich Flugpläne jährlich ändern, werde ich das Thema ab Spätsommer 2011 in Angriff nehmen. Sollte es für Dich mit 2012 konkret werden, dann werden wir uns sicherlich des öfteren kurzschließen. Sporadisch bin ich noch in Kontakt mit einem weiteren Mittäter, der ebenfalls überlegt 2012 zu starten. Wenn das klappen sollte und wir zu dritt wären, vielleicht schafft es dann wenigstes einer von uns auf die Finisher-Liste. Und gucke Dir den Film an! Entweder bist Du danach völlig abgeschreckt oder ganz aus dem Häuschen. Bei mir war letzteres der Fall. Viel Spaß beim Grübeln!

            Gruß

             Michael


----------



## exto (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi Michael,

du hast es schon richtig erkannt: Ich hab mich eigentlich schon entschieden  Nachdem ich mich intensiver mit dem Thema beschäftigt hab (so latent hab ich das schon seit Jahren im Kopf) und vor allem, nachdem ich die verschiedenen Berichte, wie den oben gesehen hab', war's eigentlich schnell um mich geschehen.

Jetzt sitz ich in der Zwickmühle: Am liebsten würde ich sofort mit der Vorbereitung loslegen, aber realistisch gesehen, wird ein Start wohl erst 2014 möglich sein. Nachdem ich nach einer beruflich und familiär bedingten Schaffenspause 2006 wieder richtig mit dem Fahren angefangen habe, hab ich jedes Jahr die Trainingsumfänge und Rennlängen gesteigert. Nach den 24 Std von Duisburg war ich dann dieses Jahr so fertig (eigentlich fast schon vorher), dass ich mir für 2011 erst mal n ruhiges Jahr verordnet habe. Also kommt auch 2012 eher zu früh, nach ner ernsthaften Pause. Außerdem muss ja auch irgendwie das Budget von einigen tausend Dollar (incl. Verdienstausfall) zusammen kommen. Wenn also nicht noch n großzügiger Sponsor auftaucht wird's damit nix. 2013 wäre eigentlich ideal. Nur leider stehen da genau zur TD - Zeit wichtige Dinge in der Familie an. Dass so'n Ding auch an der Familie nicht spurlos vorbei geht, brauche ich hier, glaube ich, niemandem erklären. Also: Nicht überreizen . 

Bleibt also 2014. Ich komm mir manchmal schon n bisschen albern vor, 3 1/2 Jahre vor nem geplanten Rennen so'n Film zu fahren, aber für mich wird das wohl so'n "once in a lifetime"-Ding. Da kann ne ausgiebige Vorbereitung und (vor allem) Vorfreude nicht schaden.

Ich hab mir mal das Buch von Michael McCoy vorgenommen und die Streckenbeschreibungen verschlungen. Im Moment sieht's nach ner Planung für 25/26 Tage aus. Wie gesagt: Ich hab keine Ahnung wie's mit der logistischen Lage in der Gegend aussieht, aber Google Earth sagt, dass müsste gehen. 

Was mir momentan noch ein bisschen bremsend im Kopf rumgeht (so als zivilisationsverweichlichtem Mitteleuropäer) ist die an sich warscheinlich auch alberne Frage, was mich da im Hinblick auf Bären und Schlangen so erwartet. Aber ich schätze, auch damit werd' ich mich noch anfreunden können...


----------



## Kleinblattagent (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo exto,

das Sabatjahr habe ich mir dieses Jahr verordnet. Ich denke solche Schaffenspausen sind ganz wichtig, um den Spaß am (Sport) Biken nicht zu verlieren. Gerade dann, wenn man immer jedes Jahr neu auf gewisse Ziele hin trainiert. Bei mir war das 2006 die TAC. Danach hatte ich immer weniger Bock noch Biken zu gehen und mich immer wieder neu für irgendwelche Events motivieren zu müssen. Mit der TD im Focus sieht das jetzt natürlich wieder ganz anders aus, obwohl ich hier jeden Strauch in meiner Umgebung schon mit Namen kenne. 
Sich über so ein Event schon soweit im Vorraus Gedanken zu machen ist meiner Meinung nach nur legitim. Dein Vorteil: Du kannst Dich in aller Ruhe ums Material kümmern. Das ist schon mal die halbe Miete. Ferner hast Du genug Zeit die Familie seelisch darauf vorzubereiten. Meine Göttergattin ist zwar immer noch der Meinung, daß dies eine Veranstaltung für Aussteiger, Arbeitslose und Bekloppte ist, aber ich laß mal die Zeit für mich spielen.
Als Tipp: Verfolge die nächsten Jahre das Rennen Live auf der TD-Seite und lies paralell dazu den Thread im Backpacking Forum. Ich glaube, so lernt man schon im Vorfeld die Strecke mit deren Unliebsamkeiten ganz gut kennen. Ferner schnappt man da immer wieder den ein oder andern Tipp auf, den man für die eigene Vorbereitung gut gebrauchen kann.

              Gruß

                 Michael


----------



## HighdelBikeMan (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
oute mich auch mal als Starter für 2012, einige kennen mich ja per Web (Phil, Michael Kettelinks), mit Dominik war ich 2009 als Guide unterwegs und seitdem bin ich infiziert )
Weiteres plane ich unter www.tourdivide.de (dort steht aber noch nichts, außer dass ich ein 29er zusammen bastle, wohl ein Muss für TD).
Stay Tuned,
Georg

PS: Und Aidan, ein netter Kerl, war auch dabei: http://www.aidanharding.com Dort findet man so einiges.


----------



## exto (2. Januar 2011)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen:

Ich werd's tun!

Der Stand der Planung sagt, dass ich starr und ohne Schaltung so um die 25 Tage anpeilen werde.

So weit erst mal. Alles Andere wird sich rausstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighdelBikeMan (2. Januar 2011)

Exto, gratuliere zur Entscheidung!
1258 Tage hört sich ja sehr weit entfernt an, aber es werden unaufhaltsam weniger.
Good luck!

George
-
www.tourdivide.de
(bei mir sind es "nur" noch 523 tage ...)


----------



## sigma7 (2. Januar 2011)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass der Rainer Klaus am "Great Divide Race" teilgenommen hat ...



Vermutlich steht er nicht in Start- und Ergebislisten, weil er disqualifiziert wurde; siehe http://greatdividekiwi.blogspot.com/2008/07/five-faqs-and-some-answers.html


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist gefallen:
> 
> Ich werd's tun!
> 
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Wencke, steht unsere Verabredung für 2012 in DU eigentlich, oder war das "just kiddin' "?



Ja, die steht noch!!!!!!


----------



## Kleinblattagent (2. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist gefallen:
> 
> Ich werd's tun!
> 
> ...




... das war mir schon irgendwie klar! 25 Tage ist in etwa auch mein angepeiltes Ziel. Allerdings mit Schaltung. Ohne würde ich es gar nicht erst versuchen!

                Gruß

                   Michael


----------



## erkan1984 (14. Januar 2011)

interessant, ich werde das hier mal beobachten...

ich letztes Jahr das erste mal von der Tour gehört, leider dann nix erfreuliches...(Dave Blumethal)


----------



## exto (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, das war schon so'n Ding 

Ich hab das damals mitverfolgt und war echt geknickt. In dem Clip weiter oben gibt's dazu ne eindrucksvolls Szene. Da musste ich erst mal ordentlich flennen...


Mich treibt grad die Frage nach dem Grundmaterial (sprich dem Bike) um: Es macht sich irgendwie der Eindruck breit, hinter'm großen Teich müssen es unbedingt 29 Zoll sein. Ist das wirklich so? Ich würde eigentlich gern auf mein bewährtes 26er Stahl-Schlachtross setzen.





Wer kennt sich denn soweit in Amiland aus, dass er was zur Ersatzteillage sagen kann?


----------



## HighdelBikeMan (14. Januar 2011)

... was ich bislang mitbekommen habe, lässt sich die TD auch mit nem 26er bewältigen (vgl. felixwong.com), letztlich denke ich, dass es egal ist (aus sportlicher sicht). 
da der einsatz von 29er, wenn überhaupt, dann bei der TD sinn macht, fahren viele mit "big wheels". (ich bin auch dabei, mir für 2012 so eins zusammen zu stellen).
schöne grüße
georg

www.tourdivide.de


----------



## Kleinblattagent (15. Januar 2011)

... 29er ja oder nein ist sicherlich eine Philosophiefrage. Ich denke, daß gerade 29er auf dem Terain der TD ihre Vorteile ausspielen. Zum einen eine Komfortfrage (es sei denn man fährt mit einem Fully) und zum anderen machst Du eben bei gleicher Übersetzung mehr Weg. Wenn man dann das Gewicht noch auf ein angemessenes Niveau herunterschrauben kann, um so besser. Bei mir ist der Fall so, daß mir mein 26er HT letztes Jahr unterm Ar... weggebrochen ist. Von daher stellt sich für mich die Frage nach einem neuen 26er gar nicht mehr. Ferner macht für mich ein 29er HT auch auf den meisten meiner Hausrunden mehr Sinn. Ob ich mir allerdings nur für die TD ein nagelneues Bike zulegen würde? Hhmm. Schwer zu sagen. 
Aber Du hast ja noch genug Zeit zum Grübeln!
Bei der Erstazteilfrage würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen. Auch wenn der 29er Hype drüben angefangen hat, heißt das nicht, daß dort nur noch 29er durch die Gegend fahren. Bei unserem Utha/Colorado-Trip im Mai, hatten die meisten Biker, die wir getroffen haben (und das waren einige) 26er. 29er waren da eher die Ausnahme. Und Shimano und Co, bekommst Du drüben genauso gut wie hier.  

        Gruß

         Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. Januar 2011)

Hmmm...

Shimano und Co brauch ich nicht  Irgendwie hab ich mir das Schalten in den letzten Jahren abgewöhnt. 

Von "hier aus" gewinnt man halt den Eindruck, dass drüben mindestens 80% aller Bikes große Räder haben. Aber das scheint dann ja (wie so oft) eher in den Medien, als auf'm Trail stattzufinden.

Interessieren würde mich diese 29er-Geschichte allerdings auch ganz unabhängig von der TD mal.


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich werde mir beim Spring Opening unseres Lokalen Bikedealers auf alle fälle mal ein 29er Untern Pops klemmen...
Ich denke das Rad sollte hauptsache Robust sein...
Mit Gepäckträger und Rahmentaschen und so


----------



## Kleinblattagent (15. Januar 2011)

... auf alle Fälle sollte man, bevor man sich für oder gegen ein 29er entscheidet, eine Probefahrt machen. Wichtig ist aber, daß man in etwa ein Bile fährt, daß in etwa der Gewichtsklasse (oder leichter) des eigenen 26er entspricht, sonst wird der erste Eindruck schnell verwässert.

      Gruß

         Michael


----------



## exto (17. Januar 2011)

Interessante Entwicklung: Klick


----------



## Kleinblattagent (17. Januar 2011)

Jepp, schon gesehen. Am Ende der letzten TD klang das schon an, daß es wohl die Möglichkeit geben wird, auch in umgekehrter Richtung zu starten. Die zuständige Nationalparkbehörde in Banff meldete wohl Bedenken bezüglich einer Teilnehmerzahl > 50 an und hat anscheinend schon unterschwellig mit Verboten gewunken, sofern ich das richtig aus den vielen Threads herausgelesen habe. 

Zumindest steht wieder ein Vertreter Deutschlands auf der Liste. Mal sehen, ob er es auf die Finisherliste schafft. 

           Gruß

             Michael


----------



## exto (17. Januar 2011)

Na ja. Erst mal seh'n, wie viele überhaupt an der Startlinie stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. Juni 2011)

Jetzt geht's looos...

Leute, in ner halben Stunde startet die Tour Divide 2011 

Alle relevanten Info's und Live-Tracking gibt's HIER

Immer spannende Diskussionen und sachkundige Kommentare HIER

Ich freu' mich auf's Sessel-Event


----------



## HighdelBikeMan (10. Juni 2011)

... was heißt hier Sessel-Event )
Die Vorbereitungen für nächstes Jahr haben längst begonnen, sind ja nur 364 Tage bis zum Start im Juni 2012.

(Werd's dennoch online verfolgen...

www.tourdivide.de


----------



## exto (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir noch n bisschen mehr Zeit gegeben... 

Die beiden Deutschen Starter scheinen an (oder kurz hinter'm) Elk Pass übernachtet zu haben. Eigentlich ein bisschen früh, aber dort oben soll ne Menge Schnee liegen, das wird hart sein, gleich zum Start.

Jetzt wird's gleich hell, da wird Einiges wieder in Bewegung kommen...

Ach, hatte ich's erwähnt? Im Moment führt ein Singlespeeder das Rennen an 

Mein (etwas gewagter) Tip für den Ausgang des Rennens: Ein singlespeeder wird am Ende die SouthBound-Wertung gewinnen: Aidan Harding.


----------



## HighdelBikeMan (11. Juni 2011)

... liegt nicht Jefe Branham in Führung? Er ist wohl durchgefahren.


----------



## exto (11. Juni 2011)

Jau, hat grad ne Stunde Pause gemacht.


----------



## exto (13. Juni 2011)

Tag 4 läuft, die beiden Deutschen sind noch im Rennen und die Schweizer mischen ganz gut im vorderen Drittel mit.

Völlig verrückt: Justin Simoni. Der Typ pfeift drauf, dass die Strecke wegen der geschlossenen Schneedecke umgelegt wurde und wühlt sich über die tief verschneite Originalstrecke. Geschwindigkeit zwischenduch mal 0,5 mls/hr (das sind so 850m)
Passt warscheinlich: Für so'n Rennen muss man schon ne Menge Sturheit mitbringen. Warum dann nicht gleich richtig?


----------



## HighdelBikeMan (13. Juni 2011)

ja Justin Simoni ist wahrlich ein verrückter Kerl, 
bin aus ner Laune heraus seinem Aufruf gefolgt und hab ihm vor ein paar Tagen ein paar Dollar gespendet, ... und keinesfalls bereut.
Er hat wohl ne unglückliche Vergangenheit ... ich drücke ihm auch alle Daumen.


----------



## Markus Meier (6. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Gibt's hier unter den Langstreckenfans des Forums jemanden, der sich schon mal näher mit der Tour Divide auseinander gesetzt hat, oder (ich wage es kaum zu hoffen) sogar dort gestartet ist?
> 
> ...


 
... ja, habe selber an dieser Tour 2011 mitgemacht, ein mega tolles Erlebnis


----------



## phil_rad (7. März 2012)

Ich bin wieder dabei dieses jahr. Habe eine offene rechnung mit der TDR.  Vorbereitung läuft gut. Die erste 1000 meilen habe ich in die beinen.  Mein ausrustung habe ich zusammen. Nur noch 90 tage bis ich nach Calgary fliege.


----------



## Markus Meier (7. März 2012)

....ehrlich gesagt, ich beneide dich ein wenig. Ich wünsche dir auf jedenfall gutes Wetter. Ich denke dieses Rennen "steht oder fällt MIT dem Wetter"......
.... Ich denke dein Gepäck hast du schon definiert.
Trotzdem, hier noch eine Interessante Adresse:"Carousel Design Works"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_rad (8. März 2012)

die vorbereitung macht schon spass. Jeff von CDW macht super taschen für bikepacking aber leider meldet er nicht wenn du ihm eine mail schicks. Er hat sehr viel zu tun. Ich habe meine taschen von Eric Parsons, Revelate Designs, und habe welche von Tim O'brien, Phantom Pack. Beide sind sehr gut. 
Ich wurde gern so ein event hier in Europa sehen, zum beispiel ein self-support rennen über die alpen. Das wäre geil! Vielleicht näschtes jahr?


----------



## exto (8. März 2012)

Ich hab gelesen, dass Aidan Harding etwas in GB in Planung hat. Da gibt's zwar keine Alpen, aber sah interessant aus. Ich meine ich hätte das mal auf der Seite der Grenzsteintrophy gelesen.

Auch schön könnte ich mir ein Self Supported Race auf dem E1 zwischen Flensburg und Konstanz vorstellen.


----------



## phil_rad (9. März 2012)

Stimmt, Aidan hat was im plannung. Nur das wetter in der UK ist nicht besonders gut. Ich war lezten Sept. dort und habe eine küste zu küste mtb tour gemacht. War geil, ich war überascht was für große berge da gibt.

E1? Eine fernwanderweg? Hört sich auch gut an. Gibt es auch eine gps track?  Hier gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten für solch ein rennen. Wäre cool. Mussen wir auf die beine stellen.  

Grüß
Phil


----------



## Kleinblattagent (9. März 2012)

Hallo Phil,

für Deinen zweiten Versuch wünsche ich Dir schon einmal viel Erfolg. Ich verfolge bereits mit großer Spannung den entsprechenden Thread im Bikepacking Forum. Auch wenn es bei mir erst nächstes Jahr so richtig Ernst wird, bin ich bereits fleißig am planen. Ausrüstung habe ich soweit beisammen. Auch wenn das ein ziemliches Gehänge und Gewürge war. 
Meine Rahmentache habe ich schließlich bei Wildcat Gear in UK fertigen lassen. Mit revelate designs habe ich da weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kaum Antworten auf Anfragen. Absprachen z.T. nicht eingehalten und und und. CDW antwortet gar nicht (wie bereits oben erwähnt) auf Anfragen per Mail. 
So habe ich jetzt die Rahmentasche plus Harness für den Lenker von Wildcat und die Top Tube Tasche plus Saddle Bag von Revelate.
Die Sachen von Wildcat sind absolut empfehlenswert. Tolle Teile!

Das einzige was ich noch nicht weiß ist, wo und wie befestige ich den SPOT am Bike? Für Anregungen jeglicher Art (auch Fotos) wäre ich dankbar! So richtig scheint das Teil nicht in mein Packkonzept zu passen. 

Ansonsten bastele ich zurzeit noch an der Fahrradergonomie herum und probiere viele neue Einstellungen. 
Als Einsteiger-Event habe ich mir die Grenzsteitrophy, die so ziemlich zeitgleich zur TD läuft als Testveranstaltung ausgeguckt. Die beginnt am 16. Juni. Also auch nicht mehr so lange hin bis zum Start. 

An eine derartige Veranstaltung in Europa habe ich auch schon gedacht. Entweder in Nord-Südrichtung (z.B. (Norwegen) Schweden - Italien) oder West-Ost-Richtung einmal quer durch die Alpen. Aber das, denke ich, ict noch ferne Zukunftsmusik

            Gruß

            Michael


----------



## exto (9. März 2012)

Wenn wir dann entgültig zu alt zum Fahrrad fahren sind, organisieren wir halt Rennen. 

Was den SPOT angeht, hab ich den schon öfter AUF dem Saddlebag gesehen. Der von Revelate hat doch Stoffösen um daran irgend etwas mit Haken zu befestigen. Ich habe bisher immer Gummistrippen mit Haken benutzt, mit denen Bühnentechniker z.B. Scheinwerfer und anderes Zeug befestigen. Ich weiß nicht, wie der Krams korrekt genannt wird. Ist aber prima: Leicht, unheimlch robust, kann man zusammenrödeln, wie's grad passt.

GPS Tracks vom E1 Fernwanderweg sammle ich grad. Ist ein bisschen mühsam, weil es nichts systematisch zusammenhängendes gibt. Von Flensburg bis Bad Nenndorf (bei Hannover) hab ich inzwischen fast alles zusammen. Von dort bis in's Sauerland kriege ich diesen Sommer hin.

Es gibt ein Buch im Kompass Verlag, in dem der Streckenverlauf "festgelegt" und beschrieben ist. Also fast so wie die Great Divide Mountainbike Route 



Markus Meier schrieb:


> ... ja, habe selber an dieser Tour 2011 mitgemacht, ein mega tolles Erlebnis



Ich hab' eure Schweizer Gemeinschaftsaction verfolgt. Beeindruckend!!!


----------



## phil_rad (9. März 2012)

ja mit der ausrüstung ist so'n sache. Am besten so viel testen wie's geht. Auch im bikepacking lesen und fragen. Eric hat sehr viel um die ohren, vielleicht hat er sich auch ein bisschen übernommen. Ich habe zum glück meine bags bei ihm in 2009 bestellt, da war er nicht so überlastet wie jetzt. Es gibt aber anderer die bags machen, auch hier in Deutschland. Ein kumpel von mir ist gerade dabei seine taschen selber zu machen, er hat auch mein revelate bag repariert und es sieht sehr gut aus. Wenn alles gut geht dann will er die sachen dann verkaufen, custom bags meine ich.

Phantom Pack Systems ist eine kleine "one man show" in New Brunswick, Canada. Tim O'brien ist chef und er hat für mich ein paar taschen gemacht. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6504038229/
Mein bike mit die bags von phantom pack. Da war er noch nicht fertig. 

Kennt ihr bikepacking.eu? sieht auch ganz gut aus. 

Die GST ist eine super sachen, war ich letztes jahr dabei. Bin allerdings nur bis Göttigen gekommen, musste austeigen wegen knei problem. Ja, so lernt man, von fehlern! ;-) Ich habe ein gutes gefühl für dieses jahr, weiss ein bischen mehr und auf was ich achten muss. Wäre gern dieses jahr dabei (GST) aber der TDR lässt mir keine ruhe! 

Ich habe eine strecke im kopf von Obersdorf bis zum Gardasee und ein andere weg zurück, als eine alpen self support race/tour. Race dürfen wir es nicht nennen. Also, eine ausfahrt unter freunden. Wie beim Critical Dirt.  Na ja, vielleicht in 2013?? 

Es gibt so viele schöne strecken, man bräuchte nur viel mehr zeit.

Grüß
Phil


----------



## phil_rad (9. März 2012)

Habe was vergessen; the spot. Ich habe mir eine neue seat bag machen lassen von phantom pack mit eine kleine mesh tasche auf mein bag. Mann kann auch das ding auf'm seat bag fest schnallen. Oder wenn man eine rücksack trägt, auf die schulter riemen befestigen. Es sollte freie sich zum himmel haben. 

Phil


----------



## mikenase (29. Juni 2012)

Moin, ich grab mal den Thread aus der Versenkung.

Hat jemand inzwischen eine Bezugsquelle in Deutschland wo man vergleichbare Taschen beziehen kann, wie die in etwa von Revelate Designs? Bin besonders an dem Viscacha interessiert.

Oder kennt jemand alternative Taschen, ich möchte Gepäckträgertaschen, wenn möglich, meiden. Musste meine Urlaubsplanung über den Haufen werfen und nun fehlt mir die Zeit um auf ein US Import zu warten...


----------



## phil_rad (29. Juni 2012)

mikenase schrieb:


> Moin, ich grab mal den Thread aus der Versenkung.
> 
> Hat jemand inzwischen eine Bezugsquelle in Deutschland wo man vergleichbare Taschen beziehen kann, wie die in etwa von Revelate Designs? Bin besonders an dem Viscacha interessiert.
> 
> Oder kennt jemand alternative Taschen, ich möchte Gepäckträgertaschen, wenn möglich, meiden. Musste meine Urlaubsplanung über den Haufen werfen und nun fehlt mir die Zeit um auf ein US Import zu warten...



@ mikenase, es ist zwar nicht in Deutschland aber immerhin in der EU, schau hier: http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1018&osCsid=f83e2c1343d010a5f9e50ccb7f5c9d08
Oder hier: http://bikepack.eu/

Grüß
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (30. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen, in diesem Zusammenhang auch ganz interessant. Die noch relativ neue Interessengemeinschaft "Bikepacking" hier im Forum. Die Taschen von bikepack.eu sind da auch Thema. 
Rainer


----------



## phil_rad (30. Juni 2012)

Hi bikepackers, 

vieleicht sollen wir eine neue thread machen? Bikepacking??  

Happy trails


----------



## HighdelBikeMan (11. Juli 2012)

bin von der TD 2012 zurück und kann nur sagen: Einmalig!
In jeglicher Hinsicht. Möchte hier auch nicht viel Worte verlieren, im Blog hab ich nen kleinen Bericht gestartet (Teil 1), der demnächst fortgesetzt wird.

Viel Spaß,
Georg

Blog: www.tourdivide.de


----------



## Glitscher (14. Januar 2013)

phil_rad schrieb:


> @ mikenase, es ist zwar nicht in Deutschland aber immerhin in der EU, schau hier: http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/p...=1018&osCsid=f83e2c1343d010a5f9e50ccb7f5c9d08
> Oder hier: http://bikepack.eu/
> 
> Grüß
> Phil



Entfällt dann die Steuer wenn man in den Niederlanden bestellt? Meine Freundin und ich planen für dieses Jahr eine Skandinavientour und wollten dabei ebenfalls die Taschen von revelate-Designs nutzen. Allerdings schrecken uns bisher die unklare Einfuhrlage ab und der Versand...


----------



## traveller23 (14. Januar 2013)

Eu Versand ist unproblematisch. Zoll etc. gibt es nicht.


----------



## mikenase (15. Januar 2013)

Ich habe letzten Sommer auch beim singlespeedshop Taschen von revelatedesigns bestellt. Die Taschen waren zwar nicht direkt lieferbar, war aber im Shop kenntlich gemacht. Ich habe dann nen sehr netten Kontakt per email gehabt und wusste wann ich mit den Taschen rechnen kann. Zoll o.Ä. entfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (15. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten. Werd den auf der Revelate Seite verlinkten französischen Shop nehmen, da ists sogar noch etwas billiger und die haben auch die Lenkertasche.

Sport frei.


----------

